# Wireless is connected but internet doesnt work - new problem



## vokal21 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a wireless linksys router and cable modem and one day the power went out and now the internet doesnt work throught the router. The internet does work if it is directly connected to the computer, so I know its not the modem. I do know that the wireless router is working (besides the fact that it says its connected) because I am able to print to my wireless printer. Thanks for any help.

ps. I know my fair share about computers, but if its possible, try to explain things in some detail so I can understand, thanks


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Try resetting your router to the default factory settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

power everything off and then repower each bit of kit in the chain back on starting with modem - wait a few mins, router, wait, PC

then post an IPCONFIG /ALL here

also check the settings in the router - do you need to enter a username and password on the router ?


----------



## vokal21 (Feb 27, 2007)

I did the sequence power up like you said, the the IPconfig. Heres the results:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VALUED-ECECF7F4
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : mad.wi.charter.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-5C-5A-9C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.183.44.122
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.183.44.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.36.19
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.196.64.53
68.115.71.53
24.159.193.40
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 127.0.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 20, 2007 9:56:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 22, 2007 9:56:17 PM


I also do not need a password for the router. 
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats a strange IP for the router - usually they are 192.168.x.x
also its only showing a ethernet cable connection and theres no wireless connection shown.

have a look in device manager (this is for XP)
start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?

also download and install this software
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/

also post the model of the router and also the make and model of modem


----------



## vokal21 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry about that. That was the IP config for the main computer which is wired to the wireless router. The 2nd computer is the one with the wireless adapter. Here is the IPconfig for the computer with the wireless adapter:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DKB
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-3C-7B-9C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-B PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-17-BC-17-20

The router is a linksys wireless G 2.4 ghz model wrt54g

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have ICS internet connection sharing enabled


> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes


got to control panel
network connections

right click on properties of your wireless / LAn connection
goto properties
advanced tab

should be a tick box - ticked if ICS on and it should be unticked


----------



## vokal21 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I clicked that when I was trying to figure out why the connection wasnt working, but I've now unticked it anyways. For some reason now (well in the last couple of days) I cant even get computer #2(the one with the wireless adapter) to connect to the network (although it can find the network). Also on another note, i have a 3rd computer on the network (a laptop mac) with a wireless adapter and it can't connect either, and I havent touched the settings on that computer. I just dont understand how a power outage can screw up so much stuff. Thanks for helping.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so three PC's cannot connect to the router using wireless - correct?



> Sorry about that. That was the IP config for the main computer which is wired to the wireless router


and those IP are not normal for a wired PC to the router.

seems like the routers settings are all screwed up

recheck all the connections are correct - modem/router/PC's etc

re check all the router settings - take secruity OFF

then post how each of you machines connect - wired/wireless etc
Model of the modem and the router ?
then post IPCONFIG /ALL for them (I dont know how to do that on a Mac)

download and copy onto the wireless machines this software (again not for MAc)
Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/

answer all questions please....

then maybe you need to do a factory reset and reset the router up


----------



## nicwhite79 (Aug 22, 2007)

PLEASE HEEEELLLPPP!!!!! I NEED MY WIRELESS CONNECTION BACK.
modem is a 2wire gateway 1701hg ATT DSL

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\nnn>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BLACKBOARD2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-61-15-34

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-36-5B-33
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 22, 2007 4:05:21 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 23, 2007 4:05:21 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\nnn>


----------

